# Solved: Intel driver update utility



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

As you see from my computer specs at the bottom of this message, I have an XP-SP3 desktop with an Intel mobo. I want to check for hardware updates, but the ActiveX file that has to be installed before the update utility that scans your computer can work. . . fails to install. I have disabled my Avast! AV and pop-up blockers. I have turned the Windows firewall off. I have tried it with my default browser, Firefox, and with IE. I have tried installing it in Safe Mode. It will not install.

Why?


----------



## billmcct (Aug 31, 2012)

have you tried to install manually?

http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/detect/

http://intel-drv-ws.systemrequirementslab.com/iDUU/troubleshooting/multi?lang=en


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...ds&ProductProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+DQ35JO

What device drivers are you wanting to update?

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

billmcct said:


> have you tried to install manually?
> 
> http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/detect/
> 
> http://intel-drv-ws.systemrequirementslab.com/iDUU/troubleshooting/multi?lang=en


First link is to the automatic driver update detection ActiveX, which doesn't work.
Second link is to download latest version of Java, which both browsers already have.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

flavallee said:


> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...ds&ProductProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+DQ35JO
> 
> What device drivers are you wanting to update?


Not looking to update anything unless ActiveX says there are some. But if I can't make that work, I can't know what drivers are more recent than the ones I have.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

ActiveX is a type of programming control and has nothing to do with drivers.

Check your computer manufacturer's site or each components' manufacturer's sites for drivers. Don't use generic scanners.

And if everything working, don't update anything.


----------



## billmcct (Aug 31, 2012)

DKTaber said:


> First link is to the automatic driver update detection ActiveX, which doesn't work.
> Second link is to download latest version of Java, which both browsers already have.


Actually the second link is for the activex only.
download and install then try the first link.
it's only a 412KB file.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

billmcct said:


> have you tried to install manually?
> 
> http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/detect/
> 
> http://intel-drv-ws.systemrequirementslab.com/iDUU/troubleshooting/multi?lang=en


When I go to the 2nd link above and try to download the ActiveX that allows the utility to run, it says it's already installed.
When I click on the link for Java for Firefox, it says it is also already installed.
Nonetheless, clicking the "Check system. . ." button on the page from the first link above brings up a status bar saying "Loading". . . and that's all that happens. It's "loading" for 1/2-3/4 minute, then I get the "failed" message.

So the ActiveX is installed, Java is installed, but the utility fails. ???????????


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Not sure why you are bothering with any ActiveX controls to detect what motherboard you have as you know what motherboard you have, it's the DQ35JO according to your system specs.

So here are the downloads for that motherboard, simply check the version number and/or dates of the drivers listed against those in Device Manager: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...ds&ProductProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+DQ35JO


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Triple6 said:


> Not sure why you are bothering with any ActiveX controls to detect what motherboard you have as you know what motherboard you have, it's the DQ35JO according to your system specs.
> 
> So here are the downloads for that motherboard, simply check the version number and/or dates of the drivers listed against those in Device Manager: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Sea...ds&ProductProduct=Intel®+Desktop+Board+DQ35JO


I tried that yesterday. It lists 11 drivers. . . but does not tell you which ones need updating. Intel's description of what it is, is often cryptic, so I don't know whether or not I need it. I don't want to have to hunt for every driver I have to find the date on it, then compare that to Intel's list to see if it's worth downloading. That's why I'd like to make the utility work because it tells you what you need. The utility works perfectly on my Win 7 laptop, doesn't work at all on my XP desktop.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You don't need any of them if the computer is working OK. Otherwise if you want to update the drivers then you take the latest version of each type of driver.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Triple6 said:


> You don't need any of them if the computer is working OK. Otherwise if you want to update the drivers then you take the latest version of each type of driver.


OK. Computer works perfectly. . . but always wonder if it would work more perfectly with the latest drivers.

I'm going to mark the thread as 'solved'.


----------



## ccapon (Oct 3, 2012)

I ran in to the same problem. On my XP system, the Installation failure was being caused by having the latest version of Java 7 installed. By downgrading to Java 6, I got it to install and run to the point where it was Analyzing the computer, however, it ran like that for 2 hours without completing, so I suspect it just fails further along.

The original poster has it right, Intel's driver site is a mess. It is tough to find the latest driver, even if you know the devices and chipsets (and finding out can be tough unless you have a Linux boot disk handy).


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

ccapon said:


> The original poster has it right, Intel's driver site is a mess. It is tough to find the latest driver, even if you know the devices and chipsets


I have no trouble at all with navigating the Intel Download Center for current or updated drivers.

I do it all the time.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

flavallee said:


> I have no trouble at all with navigating the Intel Download Center for current or updated drivers.
> 
> I do it all the time.
> ----------------------------------------------------------


Using what OS? The update utility works perfectly on my Win 7 laptop, but has never worked on my XP desktop. My hard drive on the desktop died 10 days ago. I installed a new drive yesterday, put Win XP on it, loaded all the Intel drivers from the disk that came with the computer, then updated it to SP3 (including IE8). I installed Avast, but that's the only utility I put on it. Thinking that I now had a very "clean" drive with just the OS and drivers on it, I thought I would try the intel update utility again. It never worked before, and it still doesn't -- with almost nothing on the computer. I even disabled the Avast shields and Windows' firewall and tried it again. Doesn't work.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm running Windows XP/Vista/7 in my 6 computers. I don't use the Intel Driver Update Utility. I manually search and navigate through the site.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

flavallee said:


> I'm running Windows XP/Vista/7 in my 6 computers. I don't use the Intel Driver Update Utility. I manually search and navigate through the site.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------


That's what I thought. Try using the update utility on your XP computer. Would be interesting to know if it works.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Windows 7 SP1 and IE9.

It works fine for me.


----------

